# This has become the "new normal".



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Crazy fool charges @ police with a knife, they end up shooting him, and the community isn't happy about it. 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/tear-gas-used-crowd-protesting-070653836.html


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ridiculous. The perp deserved what he got. Do people really believe fighting with the police and resisting arrest is the right way to go? If so, they deserve to be forcefully dealt with. And if they fight enough, they deserve to be shot. Idiots can’t live within The law we need to deal appropriately with them.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

This behavior will only stop once deadly force is used with extreme prejudice. These thugs are cowards at heart. Shoot to Kill orders need to be given soon.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> This behavior will only stop once deadly force is used with extreme prejudice. These thugs are cowards at heart. Shoot to Kill orders need to be given soon.


Long overdue, especially with looters and those destroying property.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Crazy fool charges @ police with a knife, they end up shooting him, and the community isn't happy about it.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/tear-gas-used-crowd-protesting-070653836.html


IMHO it is not new and can't be allowed to become normal.

GW


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

That goes for all these butt hurt Mad Max wannabee's too. 
Skateboards, bicycle helmets, rollerblade knee pads, fingerless gloves and 37,563 hours of playing first person shooter video games does not make you a "resistance or revolution soldier". It makes you a PUNK! And a criminal. This country is chock full of good people that one day real soon, you're gonna wish you stopped pushing us sooner. Better log on and practice.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Ugly choices are coming, either the governments local and state step up and do their job with a heavy hand, or the people start taking out the bad guys to the point all law enforcement is federalized to stop it. The founding fathers did not want this in fact they feared it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> The founding fathers did not want this in fact they feared it.


I am not worried, when there are real consequences the pussies run and hide.

GW


----------



## Michael Bee (Sep 15, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> Crazy fool charges @ police with a knife, they end up shooting him, and the community isn't happy about it.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/tear-gas-used-crowd-protesting-070653836.html


the media is inciting reactions to every police killing- the reasonable killings and the unreasonable killings. not good for anyone imo. Let's defund the corporate media


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

It's too bad whatever the police do they will be condemned.
It a thug runs at you and you shoot him you are accused of force.
If a thug runs at you and you taze them you still must use force to subdue him, the police can't win when all the surrounding agitators have their cameras out.
When they get the police defunded they will wish they didn't when the American people fight back and the police are not around to protect their sorry asses.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Our founders feared this when mobs promote anarchy and the rule of law is attacked we all loose.
Some are getting real tired of the anarchy and the time has come for this to be dealt with. These groups are criminal terrorists and should be dispatched sooner than later. Due to the leftist politicians supporting the destruction of our Constitution we are now in for a fight. I now feel we have passed the tipping point. Attacking LE and supporting it has escalated and will spread unchecked. People think this will just be in the leftist controlled cities. Think again! Good luck with this election if we have one and get ready for anarchy. You let this crap go much longer and we have civil war on our hands. You can sit around and wait for the government to protect you right!? Think again!
*The media is really due too for a accounting! What a mess America is in. We all need to wake up.

“The Second Amendment is timeless for our Founders grasped that self-defense is three-fold: every free individual must protect themselves against the evil will of the man, the mob and the state.”
--- Tiffany Madison


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tony pasley said:


> Ugly choices are coming, either the governments local and state step up and do their job with a heavy hand, or the people start taking out the bad guys to the point all law enforcement is federalized to stop it. The founding fathers did not want this in fact they feared it.


+1


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> Crazy fool charges @ police with a knife, they end up shooting him, and the community isn't happy about it.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/tear-gas-used-crowd-protesting-070653836.html


you DO WHAT YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO DO..

that is, defend your life.

i could care less he died. he was a thug, pure, plain and simple. mental capacity means NOTHING when some moron charges after you with a weapon, or even his bare hands. charging after you, to me, means to DEFEND yourself..!!


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

The anarchists, who were arrested in Lancaster PA, were given 1,000,000.00 bail. Finally a judge who knows the score. Some were from out of state. This is federal. I do believe some states like NY, CA, OR, WA want anarchy so they can come in with orders similar to the china virus lock downs. They just love showing who is boss. This is a real sad situation that will only increase when DJT is re-elected in Nov. And add to that a continued attack on law enforcement.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

If and when DJT is re-elected I think we will see a lot more pushback against BLM and Antifa at the local level everywhere. When the smoke from the political Left dies out those who support law and order will let others know it.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Should there be bail for treason and insurrection? Looting, rioting, attacking civilians...
It sure as heck is taking people a long time to wake up. All of these areas run by the left have evolved into crap. Still we have the media reporting none of the violence and promoting the fast track to socialism. These globalist bailing out terrorist here are the same ones promoting marxism worldwide. It looks like they have good foothold to start a massive takeover. This election will be the tipping point. How many people will support and uphold the Constitution? Look at the way the politicians have supported the violence and assault on LE while praising the "Peaceful Protesters"! The democratic party has really shown it's true colors. Damn people are really blind here in this day and age.


----------

